# Eichhornia diversifolia emersed?



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Hello!

Some of you may know me from plantedtank.net, (username; Da Plant Man) I am an avid user there, but I might start using this forum a bit more due to me starting a 75g emersed tank next month 


Anyways, I have a 20g that is emersed right now and I threw some Eichhornia diversifolia in the tank because I didn't have space for it. Then I saw on plantfinder, that it can't be grown emersed. The thing that puzzles me is that I have new growth on the stem, looks just like submersed, but its new.

I don't know what % humidity I have, however I suspect around 80% or so. The soil is ADA amazonian new, the light is an odyssea 24'' 2x24w bulb. It might just be shooting some new growth in a dying last stand, seeing as a lot of the submerged growth has dried out. But still, I am curious as to why it has new growth. 

Any idea's if it is really submersed only or what? Do you guy's have any experience with it?

Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Here is a picture of it, as you can see the submerged part is dying, but the new growth is doing great. I have kept other emersed plants, and it seems the more sensitive ones do that...I am sure you guys know that though 










(excuse the crappy photo)


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

I've never tried E. diversifolia in an emersed setting, but since it's in the same genus as E. crassipes, which does grow emersed, I would tend to think it's at least hypothetically possible. On the other hand, E. diversifolia's growth habit is so radically different from E. crassipes (which is a floating rosette that multiplies via runners) so I can't really say for certain. It's an odd plant. I suppose the best way to find out is to watch and see


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Looks more like Heteranthera zosterifolia to me.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

He's got the right plant.  

It won't continue to grow emersed like that. It does have floating leaves, but those are different, like the photo in the Plant Finder.


----------



## asukawashere (Mar 11, 2009)

Newt said:


> Looks more like Heteranthera zosterifolia to me.


No, it's E. diversifolia - the plant has an appearance similar to stargrass, but it's a distinct species in a totally different genus.


----------



## Bahugo (Jun 11, 2011)

I have grown Eichornia Diversifolia emersed. This picture is taken after it was growing for a few months I actually just recently tore it out because over the few months it had only grown maybe 3 inches. I layed the stem down sideways at first and this sprouted from one of the nodes, I tossed the rest of the stem because it wasn't looking too good and I wanted to make more room for other things but left this sprout alone.

3 inches since late June too October 10th~. When I took it out it was *Very* rooted and very healthy.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

There's a difference between surviving stranded above water for a while and adapting and really growing there...


----------



## Caton (May 17, 2011)

Ahhh, okay. So it can survive, but not be grown. Thanks guys! I'm going to keep a stem of it emersed just for fun though.


----------

